# Started TWW who wants to join me?



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I had two very good embies put back in yesterday (8 cell + 10 cell) and so I'm now on the TWW. Wondered if there is anyone else who also had ET yesterday and is at the same stage?

I also had a polyp removed from my cervix so I had a bit of bleeding yesterday but today back on the progesterone pessaries and all looks fine. 

Had twinges on my left side yesterday evening and this morning. 

Share your experiences...


----------



## Maria10 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi emivf

i am not on the  TWW, just want to wish you good luck 

xxx M


----------



## x roxy x (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry I'm not on the 2ww also wanted to wish you good luck. Do you mind me asking how old you are as I'm hoping to have 2 embryos put back and have heard that might not happen as I'm only 26. x


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I'm 40 and as such it's standard practice to put at least two back in. We wanted to have one put in but were advised to go for two. I'm really paranoid about having twins or triplets now as they were top notch embryos


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey emivf   

I have like you just finished my first IVF cycle, I had my ET 1/6 so i'm now day 4 and willing the days away, not to mention over analyzing every potential symptom I think I may be having?     I had one top quality blastocyte transfered and 2 frozen.

I have had some twinging in my right lower abdomen over the past few days, not like AF pains, intermittent but seem to have eased off a bit today?? I also have big, tender (.)(.)'s and am very bloated and constipated, sorry TMI!!!!! Nothing else so far, so I am just continuing with my progesterone support, clexane and aspirin and wait, wait wait!!!! I wish you lots and lots of       and hope that your little embies are embedding as I type!!!!!xxx   

Hey Roxy   

To answer your question, I am 31 years old and my husband is 27 years old, we have unexplained infertility, all of our tests came back fine, yet I had problems ovulating?? My ORT and AMH tests were good.  We initially opted for 2 embryos to be transferred but our embryologist at our consultation felt we should have a single embryo transfer and as he was the expert we went with his advice.  They base their decision of whats best for each individual couple, what your chances of conceiving are based on your age,egg quality,fertility issues etc.. They don't want to increase the chances of multiple births as the risks that come with that are not ideal.  But essentially the decision is yours I think.  Hope this helps.  Wishing you lots of luck, luck,luck on your fertility journey and


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

How come you're taking aspirin?

I'm not over analysing just yet and just getting on with life. I've read so much about women doing total bed rest for 9 days more. I think I'd go insane and besides have a dog that needs walking three times a day. I've done the housework today and some would think I was over doing it. Is anyone doing the bed rest thing?

At the clinic they just advised me not to do any heavy lifting and just get on ad normal. 

I've had lots of twinges on day after transfer. Not had anything today. Sporting a rather impressive cleavage at the moment but I think it's just the bra rather than implantation. It's one I found at the back of the drawer that I forgot I had. 

Apparently needing to pee all the time us a good sign, but I'm drinking loads of water so running to the loo all the time anyway. God I hope that doesn't get worse or I'll be on the loo all day!


----------



## capricorn1974 (Jan 31, 2011)

hi girls!!

good luck with your 2 ww 

it seems a lot of girls are on here so here is the link.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263042.0 i was on this board when i had my my 2ww i'm now 7 weeks pregnant, but hopefully se you on the due in jan/feb 12.

take care

capricorn


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Hi, I'm on my 2 WW as well and going absolutley crazy.  Have been spot checking pants and getting a bit hysterical at every twinge.  I must say (rather personal bit coming up)....that I'm really sore down below, but that is mentioned as a side effect of the pessaries.  Might give the clinic a ring tomorrow to ask them about it, but currently treating myself with Nappy rash cream?

I had the twinges in my sides for at least the first week of the 2WW and think that it's just the ovaries recovering.


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

Did you have antibiotics after egg collection? I did and was worried about getting thrush as I tend to always get it when I'm taking antibiotics. I had a bit of discomfort/burning sensation a day after EC but it calmed down thankfully and the pessaries don't seem to be causing me any bother. Maybe ask the clinic if you could get progesterone in injection form. I have a friend who had injections instead of pessaries. 

I'm feeling a bit nauseous today and a little spaced put. Had a few twinges today too. I had the transfer on Thursday so maybe something is happening in there. Or maybe it's down to me pigging out last night as I baked a foccacia as well as some biscuits and couldn't resist eating most of them both.


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi,

I think I might be 1 day behind you as my EC was 1st June and my ET was 3rd. 

I had 2 embies put back in, Embie and Ryo!

Have had horrendous bloating, cramping, trapped wind and constipation ever since EC but feeling like it is starting to ease now. I wish thye had prepared me for it though because I kept worrying that something was wrong. I know they don't want to scare us too much but a bit of advance warning would be good.

Taking aspirin 75mg per day & my pregnancy vitamin. Also drinking one large glass of milk, one large glass of fruit juice and as much water as I can. Struggling to drink 2 litres of water but doing my best.

Sending everyone lots of        

Karen


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey emivf

Taking aspirin is part of my regime from my clinic, think it is just to cover all basis, that and clexane 20 mg injections daily.  I had anti biotics (doxycycline) the week of egg collection, course of a week that finished the day after EC.  Im not on bed rest, would go nuts   but am taking it easy, shops and home, housework etc, nowt too exciting!!! I am peeing a lot but am drinking a lot so its gotta go somewhere!!!  I too have a rather ample bosom at the mo, think that is down to the progesterone support I am taking though    

Hey Karen

I know exactly how you feel with the bloating, trapped wind and constipation, nightmare!!! Everything has eased except for the constipation which is worse than ever despite eating all the right things!!!  Wishing you lots of       with Embie and Ryo!!!

Hey Girlyhalfwit

Best of luck to you and hope the nappy rash is easing!!!


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Had a total meltdown this weekend, as saw a speck of blood when I went to the loo.  Bits are very sore and am currently slavered in Vaseline.  Rang the clinic this morning and spoke to one of the nurses.  She was very nice and said that the pessaries can cause a bit of spotting from the cervix.  She's ringing back later when she's spoken to the Consultant, as they may change my pessaries.

EMIVF - no not had any antibiotics, but defo got that burning sensation. arrrggghhh!!!!


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

poor you - lots of ventilation - hope the clinic comes back with good news.

I woke up several times last night with intense stomach pains - very much like period pains but just underneath my belly button. Each time I went to the loo I was dreading seeing loads of blood, but there never was any. Used a warm hot water bottle from about 4am onwards and the pain had gone when I woke up. My boobs aren't as achy as yesterday. Last night I took my bra off before going to bed and they felt like two boulders plopping out - so painful.

Been too busy with work to wonder what's going on in my uterus and this is the first time today I've given it much thought - I wonder whether the pain could be one of my embies implanting? Can't imagine it's that painful though!

I've got 12 more days to wait before my test - I doubt the time will fly.


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been having right sided mild AF pains too that radiated round to my back Again no idea if this is a good thing of not?? I know exactly how you feel when you take your bra off, I have been holding mine to avoid "the drop"!!


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I've now got no pains and no achy boobs - just feel totally normal. Beginning to feel really low as hubby goes away in 6 days and ive got spend a month on my own. At least I have the fog for company. I lay awake listening to hubby snoring last night and wept to myself cos I want have him to cuddle up to for so long.


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you on progesterone support? I am putting my big sore boobs down to that.  Poor you, I know it is difficult trying to stay positive, in my case self preservation seems to take over and am already making plans for it not working. Worse with the mix of synthetic and intrinsic hormones going on.  But just think you may not have hubby to cuddle at night for a wee while but you may have your very own bundle of joy in your belly to focus on growing stronger every day!!! Keep your chin up and plan lots of nice things wi hubby for the next 6 days.  When do you test?

Sending


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

I've had the achy side bits too - I was told it's to do with your ovaries - probably them shrivelling back again to normal size.  I had a really good set of literature that the clinic produced and the info on it was very good.  Think all these side effects are normal - shame that they are the same as being pregnant - as it's so hard not to get excited when you have these symptoms.  I had all the same sort of thing in my first week of 2WW - these have subsided this week, which is even worse, as now feel as if it hasn't worked.

Feeling much better - Consultant said to use Canesten and pop the pessaries in another location    Feels a lot more comfortable now.


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

I know its torture!!! Glad your are feeling better.  Im now on my second week, I have to wait 16 days post ET to test, nightmare!!!  I still have horrendous constipation have done for a fortnight and now I am soooo uncomfortable, and I look about 6 months pregnant!!! But unsure as to what to take as I don't want to do any harm.  Any ladies have any suggestions Help!!!


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Just to let those still suffering have some positive news. I am now on Day 5 after ET so 1 week since EC and for the first time today I feel fine! I feel like my old self. My constipation days are over! My aches and pains are much milder and I'm walking round like I always used to rather than like a geriatric!

I have been anal about drinking 2 litres of water, 1/2 pint of milk and 1 glass of fruit juice every day and getting at least 5 portions of fruit/veg too. I have never eaten like this in my life! But I'm fairly sure that has helped flush out the drugs and sort out the bowels!

Hope you all start to feel better as each day passes.

Sending loads of   to all.

Karen


----------



## x roxy x (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi girls  

Thought I'd pop in quick to wish you all the best of luck


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I'm also 5 days after transfer (if you dont count the day itself). I feel totally normal. No pains, no twinges, nothing. Is it too early to start getting symptoms? If I'm not pregnant how soon would my period start?


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

emivf 

I have no idea as this is my first time.

Are you taking Crinone? I'm worried because no gel seems to have come back down yet. I'm never completely sure that I'm doing it right.

I squeeze all the air out of the bubble then withdraw it - are you supposed to try to squeeze the tube bit too (the long thing that looks like a tampon)?

I know it says on the instructions that there is more than you need and not to worry if some is left in the tube but sometimes I worry I'm not putting much in at all.

Silly how many things I find to worry over.

Karen


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

EMIVF - my period started this morning, so afraid it's over for me.  I have 2 days left until testing.  Spoke to the nurse and they said that I can test a day early.  My friends and my parents have been brilliant - feel sorry for my husband as he's away and was obviously upset - would of been nice to have a cuddle.  
Best of luck for the rest of your wait.


----------



## Maria10 (Feb 14, 2011)

Girlyhalfwit

Really sorry did not work out for you!    Just be strong and give your husband a big hug when he gets back. You have your health your husband & daughter’s health that is the main priority, but I wish you all the best for the future in whatever decision 
You make! 

I just really don’t know what to say I am really hurt broken  

  xxxxx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Maria - I suppose it's a case of picking myself up and starting again.  I've got 7 Frosties, so the nurse was talking about doing a FET next time.  Best of luck in your cycle and hope you have a much better result than me - I'll still be checking in to see how you are doing.


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

Girlyhalfwit

I am so sorry to hear your sad news, take your time to hurt and before planning your next move.  It is such a nice safety blanket to have frosties though. Sending


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

Karen - yes I'm doing the crinone too and doing exactly what you're doing. You just shove it in and squeeze the large air pocket. There's no need to squeeze the tube. 

So sorry to hear your sad news girlyhalfwit. Good luck with thefringings next time.be thankful you have so many!

My embies have been in for 7days now. I guess that must be good so far but I'm not feeling anything going on in there. Should I be?


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Emivf,

We're more or less at the same stage I think as tomorrow will be 1 week since my ET.

I don't feel much either at the moment other than a kind of pre-menstrual ache in that area as if my AF is about to start but I'm sure that's the drugs.

I haven't had any spotting either but last night I noticed that slight smell you get when AF is here so I'm hoping that's the smell of the old blood cells but it could just be wishful thinking!

SO hard to keep motivated and positive now that I'm feeling physically back to normal. Sounds silly but I'm missing the yucky feelings of last week as at least then I felt something was happening!

Never mind. Just  1 week to go.

 to all

Karen


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I know how you feel. Not had any AF pains or smell so glad about that. I'm just paranoid that it hasn't worked and the progesterone pessaries are just prolonging things and keeping it all in until the 18th.


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

Is feeling absolutely f*****g miserable a sign if pregnancy? That's how I feel right now! Not had any bleeding yet. Not had any twinges of late. Boobs feel normal. And progesterone pessaries are now starting to leech out in cottage cheesy kind of lumps. The clinic assures me this is normal! Anyone else feeling really low at the moment? I'm off to listen to an hour of eddie izzard in the hope it might cheer me up. Worried this is PMT before AF and I'm not pregnant. 

Does everyone stop the progesterone on the day of pregnancy test? That's what I've got to do but won't that be a bit of shock to my system having had the support for two and a half weeks and then for it to stop so abruptly?


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

Just counted out 40 weeks in my diary. If we conceived (in a petri dish) on Monday 30th May then we're due in the last week in February. And that slap means that if I am preggers I'm two weeks gone already! Wow!


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

I have fluid retention!!! Not sure if it is mild OHSS or what but i am so uncomfortable, that and my boobs are getting bigger, big panic wakening up with a huge tight belly!!!!! I have been told to continue with my crinone and clexane if I get a positive pregnancy test, one of the nurses told me its about week 10 that your body starts to take over with the progesterone.  Hope you are feeling a bit better emivf xxx


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

Tested today and have my very first BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        Beyond delighted, though still feel apprehensive until I get my Beta HCG result, appointment today and then my 6 week scan for my wee heartbeat.  There are just so many hurdles with this IVF malarky!!!


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations Mrs Y-S.

Really pleased for you!

Karen


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I haven't even made it to OTD. My period started yesterday so it's all over for me. 

Not sure I want to go through this all again. I've had so many friends go through ivf and it not work to then get pregnant in the three month period before next cycle. So we're going to   as much as can and see if we get anywhere. It'll be a bit hard to do this month as hubby's in another country but already tying to figure out my cycle and seeing if I can get flights at the right  time.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Poor you EMIVF - can appreciate how you are feeling - I had my AF last Thursday and OTD was Saturday.  Fortunately they brought my OTD forward to Friday, as just wanted to get some closure!  Chin up Sweetie!
I've got my review next Tuesday, so will see what they say.  Try not to worry about age and Endo - my cycle went perfectly had brilliant eggs etc, but just didn't work....perhaps next time for us


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

I'm so depressed at the moment. Going through this on my own is hell. Been in bed mist of the time hugging a hot water bottle.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Oh bless you - it's a really lonely feeling isn't it.  I was fortunate enough that my friends all rallied round and took me shopping, out for lunch and out for coffee.  That really helped, as the more I sat at home the more depressed I was.  Try to get out and do something - have coffee with friends and have a good cry - it does help.  I'm less than a week since OTD and I feel OK. Don't get me wrong, I'm bitterly disappointed, but I've got a great weekend planned with DH (Officer's Ball), which is going to be amazing and I'm learning to move on and look forward to the next cycle.
Chin up sweetie!!!!!


----------



## emivf (May 17, 2011)

Don't have any friends! Over the past four years of TTC I've become more and more isolated from our friends as they all conceived with ease and gave birth to lovely children. I'm the only infertile one and can't beat to be with any of them and their babies.


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Poor you!  Perhaps you could find out if there is some sort of Infertility support group near where you live.  I know I'm not in the same situation, as I already have a child - but in much the same way I have seen friends have their 2nd and 3rd children, but I have made sure that I have had a lot of joy out of those cuddles with their new babies.  
One of my best friends has a new baby and she had asked me to go shopping with her the morning that my AF turned up, then she was really worried that I would be upset going out with her and her baby.  Actually is was infact the opposite and I felt that hugging her little boy was very therapeautic.  He's a joy to be with and I love him to bits.  Maybe you should try getting in touch with some old friends and explaining how you are feeling - I'm sure they will be very supportive and maybe without you knowing it, they could have had treatment or problems too.
Keep your chin up!


----------



## rachybaby (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi there girls I will be starting my 2ww tomorrow, had EC on monday and horribly sore and constipated toboot is ET ok I'm worried that cos i'm so sore inside it will be horrible when I was really hoping it would be a lovely moment for me and the fiancee. How did you all find it?


----------



## Flygirl77 (Apr 3, 2011)

emivf
so sorry to hear your sad news and Im sending you hugs   
I know its no consolation but we are all here for you if need to talk
Take care sweetie
luv c xx


----------



## rachybaby (Jun 7, 2011)

Emivf - sorry posted without reading everyones replies hope you're ok


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Rachybaby,

I was in dreadful pain and discomfort after my EC but the ET was fine - just like a smear test. In fact the only part I actually felt was that thing they do first to open you up. I didn't feel the actual transfer and was amazed when they said it was over.

I found the full bladder quite uncomfortable but that was it. I still remember the relief I felt peeing in the loo next door straight after!!

Good Luck

Karen


----------



## rachybaby (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks karen that's put my mind at rest xx


----------



## Girlyhalfwit (May 13, 2011)

Rachy - hope you are a bit more comfortable today.  I had dreadful pain after EC - got up in the night for a wee and nearly passed out with the pain.  I was uncomfortable for a good week or so.  Hope ET went well today - that was defo painless!


----------



## rachybaby (Jun 7, 2011)

girlyhalfwit - yes thanks bit better and transfer was good they are both snuggling in   as we speak.


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Rachybaby,

Congrats on being PUPO!

I found it was exactly a week after EC that I felt myself again and wasn't walking like a little old lady!

Good luck on the 2WW

Karen


----------



## rachybaby (Jun 7, 2011)

thanks karen relieved they're on board and going to relax, big day tomorrow all the luck in the world  to you


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

YAY!!!

I got my 

Couldn't be happier! Still very anxious after the bleed and the hospital's cautious reaction to my news this morning but right now LIFE IS GOOD!!

Good luck to you all.

Karen


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

Karen  congratulations!!!!! So happy for you!!! Don't know if you are like me but I don't feel like I can enjoy it because I am worrying about my beta hcg level and 6 week scan!!!! Don't want to let myself get excited incase something goes wrong.


----------



## rachybaby (Jun 7, 2011)

Karen - woohooo fantastic news!!  have a fab weekend


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Mrs Y-S yes exactly as soon as you get the positive, you start worrying about the next stage. DH and I realised today that this feeling will never end. We'll be worrying about these guys until they're adults and maybe longer!

Good luck everyone!

Karen


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

What was your beta hcg level? Did you get your progesterone level checked too?


----------



## karenb1973 (Feb 2, 2011)

Mrs Y-S 

My hcg level was 166 yesterday (exactly 4 weeks after 2 day ET) so I think that is good.

Had a progesterone check too and will get those results on Monday.

Karen


----------



## Mrs Y-S (Apr 11, 2011)

My beta HCG level was 1031, 14 days post transfer of a blastocycte and my prog was >190, so all good I am assuming.  Time to start worrying about the 6 week scan now!!!xxx Not that I am complaining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

